
The truth has got its boots on: what the evidence says about Mr. Damore’s memo - bouvin
https://medium.com/@tweetingmouse/the-truth-has-got-its-boots-on-what-the-evidence-says-about-mr-damores-google-memo-bc93c8b2fdb9
======
hyperpape
This is a very long article, but it's full of interesting scientific evidence
that's relevant (though it seems that it picks up in relevance part way
through). If someone can find a more focused discussion that has the same
level of engagement with the literature, that would be great, but for now, I'd
recommend reading it.

